# ‘Take it! Take it!’ Watch a man get violently carjacked in front of his Florida home



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/watch-man-violently-carjacked-front-173610828.html


----------



## Budlight_909 (Aug 31, 2020)

jesus.


----------

